# Market Setup



## agriffin (Feb 4, 2010)

Farmer's Market it starting up this weekend.  Here's my setup.  My boyfriend made me the awesome soap display!  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krissy (Feb 4, 2010)

i love the little "stairs" display. so cool!


----------



## Bigmoose (Feb 6, 2010)

I am a big fan of having everything on different elevations.  Looks good.  Let us know how the sale goes.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2010)

The levels are great!


----------



## bala (Feb 11, 2010)

The shelves is great.
I have one question,  how to carry it to everywhere?
K/D  or assembly?

You can use used plastic tube shoes rack (K/D, DIY) and painting on white color whatever color on it.  Then, a nice fabric on it .

Every time, most exciting thing for me is watch seller logo.

How to make logo attractive?


----------



## Deb (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome display! Hmmm....I wonder if I can make one?


----------



## Woodi (Mar 3, 2010)

Very attractive. Good luck in your next show! Tell us how it went.


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 5, 2010)

VERY nice!!!!!!!!  Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## donniej (Mar 6, 2010)

The display is definitely great!  I love the natural looking dark wood and pronounced grain.


----------



## Deda (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the tiered baskets!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, everybody!  Still a little cold for much traffic at the Farmer's Market.  Today was very nice and the busiest day so far.


----------

